# Sydney or perth ???



## fmorgan (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi all 
I have a big dilemma, my wife is a nurse and has been offered sponsorship in Sydney and also Perth !!! which one do we choose, we have to kids aged 7 & 4 im a welding engineer so i no ill have no problems with jobs in either citys. Racing Mountain bikes is a big part of my life, so what do people think ?? 

what are the ups and downs to moving to either Sydney or Perth ???

cheers morgan


----------



## shussel (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi,
I can tell you why we chose Sydney and what we like \ don't like...

We visited Perth a few years before settling in Australia and whilst we thought it was pleasant enough and the surrounding area (beaches etc) are very pretty we felt that everywhere was very quiet. Coming from London we wondered where all the people were! In Sydney we felt we found a city buzz similar to London but had access to the beach and family friendly lifestyle we wanted. 
We've been in Sydney for nearly two years and love it. We live 40 minutes by bus from the CBD and have great access to beaches and parks. We like the fact that Sydney is very multi-cultural and that we have access to great museums, theatre, nightlife etc. 
I think the pace will be slower in Perth than Sydney. However, living in Sydney can be challenging - competition for school and childcare places is high, same for real estate (rental properties). The cost of living is also high but that should be reflected in wages.
I don't know much about the mountain biking scene but The Blue Mountains are 1.5 hrs drive west of Sydney.

Hope that gives you some food for thought. It might depend where you're moving from and what you're used to. 

All the best.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

fmorgan said:


> Hi all
> I have a big dilemma, my wife is a nurse and has been offered sponsorship in Sydney and also Perth !!! which one do we choose, we have to kids aged 7 & 4 im a welding engineer so i no ill have no problems with jobs in either citys. Racing Mountain bikes is a big part of my life, so what do people think ??
> 
> what are the ups and downs to moving to either Sydney or Perth ???
> ...


It depends on your personal preferences including weather and the comfort that you may look for at the place you live in.

If You want to stay in a pleasant sunny weather throughout the year and have nice outdoor activities on weekends, then Perth!

If You want to live in the Most Happening place in OZ and you don't mind driving in a crampy slow moving traffic everday to office then Sydney!

Considering your mountain biking activities...you may prefer to live in where loads of free space mountain ranges and outback areas to go around. If so Western Australia is the best suit..

Some sites that may be of your interest...

Competitive cycling

Welcome to Perth MTB Club | Perth Mountain Bike Club

Welcome to Elite Racing Cycles, Perth, Western Australia

Good Luck with your move.

All the best! Cheers.


----------



## xMarcusx (Nov 8, 2011)

I'd echo both comments above. 

If you want metro living comparable with any large city in the world then Sydney is the place to go, i travel there on business a couple of times a month and it's always fun. The beaches and weather is good, and there is plenty to do in the surrounding areas just like anywhere else in Australia.

In Perth the city is expanding rapidly, it has some quirks like Sunday shopping only being available in some centres, although this looks like it is changing soon. There are plenty of bars and cafe's in Fremantle, Leaderville and Subicaco but nightlife is not great in Perth compared to Sydney. or Melbourne. 

One of the comments you'll hear frequently about Perth is that it is a family city with lots to do for families and sometimes not much for anyone else. Personally this is one of the reasons we love it as there is so much to do with the kids. In 20minutes from our house we can be in the hills walking, or at a national park (or in the vineyards of the Swan tasting wine, not with the kids)


----------



## fmorgan (Nov 26, 2011)

xMarcusx said:


> I'd echo both comments above.
> 
> If you want metro living comparable with any large city in the world then Sydney is the place to go, i travel there on business a couple of times a month and it's always fun. The beaches and weather is good, and there is plenty to do in the surrounding areas just like anywhere else in Australia.
> 
> ...


Thank for the info Marcus, I'll keep you all posted on which one we go for, thanx every one for your input if anyone wants to add any more tips feel free to post ;-) it all helps .....


----------



## smartypants (Sep 22, 2011)

The two problems we have with Perth are that it's very very remote – you really can't go anywhere else very easily. While Sydney is remote too relative to the rest of the world, there are still other cities to visit nearby - Brisbane, Melbourne, Canberra, not to mention countries - NZ, Singapore, Hawaii, Fiji etc. The second problem is the atmosphere in the two places due to the population. Perth is quiet and dull, Sydney is crowded and buzzing and provides a real city life, which is what we prefer. Plus, it's multicultural so we won't be so out of place compared to Perth.


----------

